# Gabriela Hearst is the new Chloe Creative Director!



## jade

I feel like Hearst is an excellent choice, and her bags are great! Looking forward to seeing her vision for the brand.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

INTERESTING! I love Gabriella Hearst's bags, though I've never taken the plunge to buy one before. I'm so interested to see what she'll do at Chloe! Both brands are ones where I love the bags in theory, but not in practice. I wonder if the combo will make this better or worse for me.


----------



## JavaJo

I, too, have admired Gabrielle Hearst bags but have never owned one.  I love the overall detail and aesthetics of her designs.  And while there are Chloe handbags that were hot one minute and out the next (eg, Drew and Tess), I hope her designs would have longetivity like say, the Marcie.  I only have these 2 (Hudson and Millia), and I like the fact they’re a bit more understated, while the quality and design elements (hardware, all leather) withstands the test of time (or trends)


----------



## JavaJo

To add: these 2 were from the Clare Waight Keller era


----------



## raj

I must be in the minority as I just don't see her designing for a more bohemian- laid back label.  Not a fan. I saw the send off Natacha got, she was clearly loved by her team.


----------



## jade

raj said:


> I must be in the minority as I just don't see her designing for a more bohemian- laid back label.  Not a fan. I saw the send off Natacha got, she was clearly loved by her team.


I think while her collection is very "classic" it also has a lot of ease built in. And it seems like her own upbringing is rancher, so it seems like she probably has some great personal references that she may not totally use in her own brand.


----------



## GemsBerry

Yay, I'm so excited! I wish she could rework and revive some iconic designs like Paddington and Paraty. I definitely don' want to see another classic box bag that every designer has.


----------



## GemsBerry

https://www.chloe.com/experience/us/maison/


----------



## ladysarah

GemsBerry said:


> https://www.chloe.com/experience/us/maison/


ooh thanks for this.


----------



## mellibelly

Guys have you seen this? She reworked the Edith bag. I prefer the simpler styles but this is so cool!


----------



## Yoshi1296

I love all of these!! I may want an edith now!


----------



## tickedoffchick

Design in general is moving back toward a more "boho" aesthetic and it looks like this first collection reflects that.


----------



## chrissiewong

I just bought the woody tote in small size. Such a smart move after Gabriela Hearst becomes the CD - simple, elegant and youthful. I love it so much!


----------



## Sunfall77

chrissiewong said:


> I just bought the woody tote in small size. Such a smart move after Gabriela Hearst becomes the CD - simple, elegant and youthful. I love it so much!


Show us when you get it ! I'm thinking of getting a woody tote too !


----------



## chrissiewong

Sunfall77 said:


> Show us when you get it ! I'm thinking of getting a woody tote too !


 
It actually fits a ton! I can fit in my small wallet, Louis Vuitton 6-key, kindle, a card holder, AirPods and all the covid-preventive necessities plus a small umbrella!! It sparks joy every time I use it.

originally, I was worried that I bought the bag because of the media hype, but now I truly love it.


----------



## Roie55

what is this abomination????



Yes & Yes !!




No, oh hell no


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Roie55 said:


> what is this abomination????
> View attachment 5015571
> 
> 
> Yes & Yes !!
> View attachment 5015572
> 
> 
> 
> No, oh hell no
> View attachment 5015573


I actually love it!-I love the story behind it.
The Edith bag was the 1st designer bag that GH ever owned so it had a really strong symbolism for her.
also because she is into the whole concept of low waste and ecology she had the team source vintage Edith bags and then customised them with offcuts from the collection each one of the show bags is a limited edition.
It may not be everyones cup of tea but Its inspired me to source a pre-loved Edith bag


----------



## Roie55

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I actually love it!-I love the story behind it.
> The Edith bag was the 1st designer bag that GH ever owned so it had a really strong symbolism for her.
> also because she is into the whole concept of low waste and ecology she had the team source vintage Edith bags and then customised them with offcuts from the collection each one of the show bags is a limited edition.
> It may not be everyones cup of tea but Its inspired me to source a pre-loved Edith bag


I get it, i love my Edith, i crave one with a shoulder strap. But they went too far with the cut offs hanging off it, it looks like kids arts & crafts now. They have ruined hard to get bags that my OG squad covet. I'd love new colours, some more embossing, embroidery, subtle differences to an already gorgeous bag. The Edith has matching shoes and wallets - i'd love to see these again, instead we got ugly slippers.
But there is a long shearling coat in the collection that has zippers half way down. Its Gorgeous.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Roie55 said:


> I get it, i love my Edith, i crave one with a shoulder strap. But they went too far with the cut offs hanging off it, it looks like kids arts & crafts now. They have ruined hard to get bags that my OG squad covet. I'd love new colours, some more embossing, embroidery, subtle differences to an already gorgeous bag. The Edith has matching shoes and wallets - i'd love to see these again, instead we got ugly slippers.
> But there is a long shearling coat in the collection that has zippers half way down. Its Gorgeous.



They're actually re-issuing the edith bag, they will be regular ones that we all know and love. The ones on the runways are not going to be made in mass production so that's good news! I didn't like many of the runway ones either...


----------



## Roie55

This is the coat!!  


Also lovely to see more inclusive models


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Roie55 said:


> This is the coat!!
> View attachment 5017233
> 
> Also lovely to see more inclusive models


Yes its so beautiful! and its doubly nice that you can unzip the bottom and wear as a jacket too.
btw I get your point about the fabric hanging off of the customised Edith-It actually reminds me a lot of a tweed and leather Loewe amazonia that I have with frayed chunks of tweed hanging off it-its the only bag I own that people have run down the street to comment on how incredible and beautiful it is-It IS a beautiful amazing show item But OH MY! its so heavy I've only used it once  
And I agree re: model casting


----------



## hsiaolin

chrissiewong said:


> It actually fits a ton! I can fit in my small wallet, Louis Vuitton 6-key, kindle, a card holder, AirPods and all the covid-preventive necessities plus a small umbrella!! It sparks joy every time I use it.
> 
> originally, I was worried that I bought the bag because of the media hype, but now I truly love it.


Can you carry it over the shoulder or just hand held?


----------



## chrissiewong

hsiaolin said:


> Can you carry it over the shoulder or just hand held?


Mine is the smallest size so it can only be handheld. You can carry it on the shoulder if you get medium or large. I am now tempted to get it medium one too.


----------



## Amy Kennedy

@chrissiewong love the tote! My sister just ordered it from Nordstrom... did you use a particular waterproofing spray on it? Or anyone have one they like for canvas bags?


----------



## totally

Just saw this on the blog. What do people think?









						For Resort 2022, Gabriella Hearst Introduces a Whole New Chloé - PurseBlog
					

Designer Gabriela Hearst unveiled her first collection for Chloé earlier this year. Her debut collection for fall 2021 focused on the concept of moving forward and a continued commitment towards…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## Roie55

totally said:


> Just saw this on the blog. What do people think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Resort 2022, Gabriella Hearst Introduces a Whole New Chloé - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> Designer Gabriela Hearst unveiled her first collection for Chloé earlier this year. Her debut collection for fall 2021 focused on the concept of moving forward and a continued commitment towards…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


----------



## preppie

Roie55 said:


> View attachment 5105213


This was basically the face that I made when I saw this as well when I saw these bags.


----------



## Roie55

I wait for a Edith with long strap, that's all I am hoping for. None of these are any good. The first one is ok but not for me. The eyelet cut outs - hard pass. There's one that looks like the Roy bucket style bag its the only redeeming one here. (I think its Roy). I refuse to acknowledge the knitted one.


----------



## totally

I liked Chloé for the romantic vibes, I’m kind of bummed they went the complete opposite direction. I was just about to make a post about how Chloé is the most underrated brand right now (esp with everyone hopping on the YSL train) but I wouldn’t even pay $200 for any of those bags. Very comparable to what Slimane did to Celine.


----------



## pslondon

The bags were terrible...!

(Also have you guys seen what they've done to their instagram?! Just like their bags, I just don't get it at all...)


----------



## Roie55

pslondon said:


> The bags were terrible...!
> 
> (Also have you guys seen what they've done to their instagram?! Just like their bags, I just don't get it at all...)


yeah what are they doing??


----------



## totally

pslondon said:


> The bags were terrible...!
> 
> (Also have you guys seen what they've done to their instagram?! Just like their bags, I just don't get it at all...)





Roie55 said:


> yeah what are they doing??



Checked out of curiosity and I am very confused. If I didn’t know this was Chloe’s Instagram I’d have no idea this was a fashion brand.


----------



## pslondon

totally said:


> Checked out of curiosity and I am very confused. If I didn’t know this was Chloe’s Instagram I’d have no idea this was a fashion brand.
> 
> View attachment 5112287



I know!! I don't understand what they're doing at all - there's one shot of a dirty Edith bag but otherwise there isn't anything actually from the brand on their instagram. I ended up unfollowing as I had enough of photos of sand / mushrooms / odd angles of the human body / sea urchins and cryptic captions turning up on my feed...!


----------



## Citosgirl

I hope they aren't completely rebranding/changing the entire feel of the brand. I LOVE the idea of bringing back classic styles like the Edith, but I am majorly confused by some of these. I wonder if prices of vintage Ediths will climb to crazy levels like what happened with the Gucci Jackie.


----------



## totally

Citosgirl said:


> I hope they aren't completely rebranding/changing the entire feel of the brand. I LOVE the idea of bringing back classic styles like the Edith, but I am majorly confused by some of these. I wonder if prices of vintage Ediths will climb to crazy levels like what happened with the Gucci Jackie.



The rebranding is entirely unnecessary. While I wouldn't wear EVERYTHING from Chloé, it had a very clear brand image. Look at all of Chloé's past it bags - they're not just cute bags, they don't feel like they're from any other luxury designer (e.g. Chanel, LV, Dior, Gucci, YSL). Chloé somehow manage to feel romantic AND feminine AND relaxed AND a bit edgy at the same time.

I get that sustainability is a big part of Gabriela Hearst's values, and sustainability is a direction that Richemont wants to invest in. What I don't get is why you can't be both sustainable AND stylish, especially at these prices. It's possible to create sustainable clothing and accessories and make it look good. Instead, we got this, which is literally from their Instagram stories:




Compare that Edith to a similarly "upwoven" tote that Coach did. It's probably 1/4 of the price and looks way more expensive than whatever Gabriela Hearst designed:




People want boho chic, not boho cheap.


----------



## Citosgirl

I couldn’t agree more! 


totally said:


> The rebranding is entirely unnecessary. While I wouldn't wear EVERYTHING from Chloé, it had a very clear brand image. Look at all of Chloé's past it bags - they're not just cute bags, they don't feel like they're from any other luxury designer (e.g. Chanel, LV, Dior, Gucci, YSL). Chloé somehow manage to feel romantic AND feminine AND relaxed AND a bit edgy at the same time.
> 
> I get that sustainability is a big part of Gabriela Hearst's values, and sustainability is a direction that Richemont wants to invest in. What I don't get is why you can't be both sustainable AND stylish, especially at these prices. It's possible to create sustainable clothing and accessories and make it look good. Instead, we got this, which is literally from their Instagram stories:
> 
> View attachment 5115119
> 
> 
> Compare that Edith to a similarly "upwoven" tote that Coach did. It's probably 1/4 of the price and looks way more expensive than whatever Gabriela Hearst designed:
> 
> View attachment 5115125
> 
> 
> People want boho chic, not boho cheap.


----------



## anthrosphere

Roie55 said:


> View attachment 5105213


This rainbow bag looks sooo cheap! It looks like something I can find on Etsy or Walmart. What a joke.


----------



## Diamandis

They need to get rid of Hearst ASAP. Very disappointed and borderline embarrassed with the direction the brand has been going these past few seasons.


----------



## GemsBerry

Diamandis said:


> They need to get rid of Hearst ASAP. Very disappointed and borderline embarrassed with the direction the brand has been going these past few seasons.


I can't agree more. Chloe lost me when they hired former LV copycat Natasha Levi-Ramsey who put multiple ugly metal rings on every bag, but at least her designs were wearable. *but Chloe went from bad to worst hiring Hearst* (sorry for rhyme). Hearst's designs are like homeless lady went to dig in trash cans. It's not boho and it's not wearable unless you're a logger and got it for free.


----------



## totally

I understand how Gabriela Hearst is leading Chloe in a sustainable direction now. 

Fashion itself is unsustainable and creates large amounts of waste, therefore the most sustainable thing is for fashion to not exist at all.

She’s creating crazy piece after crazy piece in the hopes that Chloe will go bankrupt and never have to produce fashion waste ever again.


----------



## jade

It is a shame that the current Chloe designs are such a fail. I do like the items in her own collection.


----------



## totally

I'd be curious if Gabriela Hearst's designs are selling well. Ironically, if her designs aren't selling, it would defeat the purpose of using sustainable fabrics in the first place. There would just be a lot of unsold RTW made from sustainable/leftover fabrics.

@atoizzard5 was showing me a neverending list of bizarre designs...these are the highlights:






Not everything is terrible. The suede Marcie is a nice colour and the leather cut-out is something different (though maybe not worth $2300 USD).


----------



## Roie55

totally said:


> I'd be curious if Gabriela Hearst's designs are selling well. Ironically, if her designs aren't selling, it would defeat the purpose of using sustainable fabrics in the first place. There would just be a lot of unsold RTW made from sustainable/leftover fabrics.
> 
> @atoizzard5 was showing me a neverending list of bizarre designs...these are the highlights:
> 
> View attachment 5302421
> 
> 
> Not everything is terrible. The suede Marcie is a nice colour and the leather cut-out is something different (though maybe not worth $2300 USD).
> View attachment 5302425


Agree on all
the teal flower number - SERIOUSLY?????? Who said yes that can go to production??? Thats a Target bag.
The cut out basket is not worth 2300 but then its nicer than Chanels new 22 bag at euro5200. <cough> its a dust bag <cough>


----------



## totally

Roie55 said:


> Agree on all
> the teal flower number - SERIOUSLY?????? Who said yes that can go to production??? Thats a Target bag.
> The cut out basket is not worth 2300 but then its nicer than Chanels new 22 bag at euro5200. <cough> its a dust bag <cough>
> View attachment 5302433



I refuse to acknowledge the Chanel 22 bag is real. It's gotta be a joke.


----------

